# Best hot hatch for under 10k



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

What do you guys think the best hot hatch for under 10k is? 

I am open to suggestions as I am thinking about changing car again. My preference would be a hot hatch however I am willing to go outside the box for a change. I did find myself looking at a 2005 S4 Avant the other day. However I really dont require a car that big! I just like the idea of a smart looking car with a lovely big V8. 

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Clio cup 200 or RS250 for me.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Another what car thread, this should be fun!

If I had 10k to spend on a hot hatch id probably go for a mazda 3 mps, with aero kit
256+ bhp, lsd as standard, quick car drives well. Not that many about (in my area) which is why I would have one
Personal preference, no I dont own one


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

possul said:


> Another what car thread, this should be fun!
> 
> If I had 10k to spend on a hot hatch id probably go for a mazda 3 mps, with aero kit
> 256+ bhp, lsd as standard, quick car drives well. Not that many about (in my area) which is why I would have one
> Personal preference, no I dont own one


My mate has one of these, epic car

A lot bigger than I expected but still,good power from a standard car

Would never have a Renault sport tbh, looked at one before and the amount of problems and electrical problems they have or get just put me right off

My choice would be a golf edition 30. Just a remap sees over 300bhp, crazy


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Alfa 147 GTA.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Mazda 3 MPS


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> My mate has one of these, epic car
> 
> A lot bigger than I expected but still,good power from a standard car
> 
> ...


I would agree with kimo, edition 30. And you have got a limited edition car which are holding there money well. And yes stage 1 a map and induction will see little over 300bhp whjch is a big leap from the standard 230.
Ohh and also good build quality, don't get me wrong they do have there faults but what car doesn't lets be honest.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Good gains to be fare, that down to the k04?


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

I think youll struggle to find a decent 250 for under 10k but if you can id go for it, personally ilike a car that can go round corners at speed and you dont see many, Hardly ever see anyone saying electrical problems on both big renault forums.
Edition 30 is a good shout but for me its a golf, common and boring.
Mazda 3 mps for me is fugly and ive read a dog to drive.

Maybe a seat leon mk2 cupra/r same gains as a golf ed30 plus quite unique especially an r


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

possul said:


> Good gains to be fare, that down to the k04?


KO4 Plus uprated internals on the engine side and injectors, fuel pump.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...ass-5-4-c55-amg--big-spec-low-mileage/3103177

Or an ED30 if it has to be a generic euro box:thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

What a bargain


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

I'd personally go for an R32 over an Edition 30.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Certi said:


> I'd personally go for an R32 over an Edition 30.


I always thought that but when you weigh everything up the only thing I'd prefer is the noise :lol:


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

_Only_ the noise? The noise is the whole point! :lol:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I never quite clicked with the R32, sounded great.
Goes back to the remap though, evej a gti with a map will keep up, and the rest really


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

MK5 VW Golf GTI
Astra VXR


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Meg RS250 if you can get a nice one, that's a big if for 10k. Epic car to drive and will leave most of the above behind. Stick to the road like poo to a blanket! http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...ane-renaultsport-cup-------------2010/3677499

I like the R32's, that engine tone is gorgeous. Clio RS's are again, epic to drive but they'd be in the 'fun car' box for me as they are 'very' racey.

Tax and running cost's on the MPS put us off when we looked at one, seemed quite heavy on the drive also but that could've been just that one we test drove.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Golf edition 30.

Might be a bit biased because I owned one but I think it's a brilliant car. 

As already mentioned, they are very tuneable if that's your thing and also, if you need to add extras such as sat nav, Bluetooth etc, it's not going to break the bank. Lots of parts on owner forums and ebay. 

A lot of people seem to give the golf stick for being boring but I don't thing the edition 30 is at all. It certainly doesn't look just like any other golf and looks much better than a standard GTI due to the body kit. 

As for handling, vw made a real effort with the mk5 as previous versions had got stick for being stodgy to drive. And it shows, it goes round corners very well and grips at high speeds. In fact, the mk5 is better than the mk7 I currently have.

Another option I'd consider would be the bmw 130i. Never driven one, but I here the engine is great. I had a coupe version 120d and it handled very well.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

possul said:


> Good gains to be fare, that down to the k04?


Mainly yes, the internals are different too.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Polo GTI
Fabia vRS


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Summit Detailing said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...ass-5-4-c55-amg--big-spec-low-mileage/3103177
> 
> Or an ED30 if it has to be a generic euro box:thumb:


Euro long or short then?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just to throw another one into the hat outside the hatch criteria, you can get a BMW 335i for that kind of money. 

Over 300bhp standard, 0-100mph in just over 12secs and not much more to run than most hot hatches.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I will go edition 30 if you want a hatch.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Just to throw another one into the hat outside the hatch criteria, you can get a BMW 335i for that kind of money.
> 
> Over 300bhp standard, 0-100mph in just over 12secs and not much more to run than most hot hatches.


Good option, but there are a lot of dogs around that price range too.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Just to throw another one into the hat outside the hatch criteria, you can get a BMW 335i for that kind of money.
> 
> Over 300bhp standard, 0-100mph in just over 12secs and not much more to run than most hot hatches.


Running cost? What if something goes wrong, for e.g. Autobox, turbos etc.
Not a dig as ive always wondered. It puts me off bmws for that reason. Afford the car yes, but could I afford the running costs and the bill if it goes wrong. Same with all cars I know


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Two of my mates have edition 30's which you I have threads on detailing them. One is DSG and one is manual. 

Here's my view - very good looking! Ultra boring to drive spirited. Don't get me wrong just cruising it and maybe giving it some in gear it's a nice car. But go on a fun drive and it is t fun it just wobbles up top. Not quickest thing either. 

Hot hatch under 10k? 

Clio sport and have change.
Megane R26
Bmw m3 e46 (not a hot hatch)
Never driven one but love the looks of a corsa vxr.
Ep3 type R (have change again) 
R32 for sound mk4 for looks though and 5 for performance.
Mini works.

Elliott.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

335's are brilliant cars. Easily keep with an M3 v8 or e46.


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

moono16v said:


> Hot hatch under 10k?
> 
> Clio sport and have change.
> Megane R26
> ...


Change? You could buy two for £10k :lol:. They are great cars though, but then I'm biased.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

In my view there is 3 to consider :

BMW 130I
Seat Cupra
Edition 30


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

VXR-Nick91 said:


> What do you guys think the best hot hatch for under 10k is?
> 
> I am open to suggestions as I am thinking about changing car again. My preference would be a hot hatch however I am willing to go outside the box for a change. I did find myself looking at a 2005 S4 Avant the other day. However I really dont require a car that big! I just like the idea of a smart looking car with a lovely big V8.
> 
> ...


You having problems with the VXR? They are an acquired taste actually.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rf860 said:


> Good option, but there are a lot of dogs around that price range too.


When we are talking 5-7 year old hot hatches, there is going to be lots of dogs in that range too.



possul said:


> Running cost? What if something goes wrong, for e.g. Autobox, turbos etc.
> Not a dig as ive always wondered. It puts me off bmws for that reason. Afford the car yes, but could I afford the running costs and the bill if it goes wrong. Same with all cars I know


I've never seen a gearbox failure in my time on the BMW forums. You don't want an auto anyway, manual all the way.

Servicing is cheap through BMW on older cars. My major service is now £254, £190 for an oil service.

Insurance is cheaper than a hot hatch. The 335i seems to be less to insure than 320s for some reason.

The turbos cost the same amount as any other turbo. You do have two in the N54 engine though. Labour is a pain to replace them. Turbo failure is very rare. They run very low pressure standard. It's the actuators that end up loose rather than the turbos.

Consumable parts aren't bad. You can buy a full set of Pagid brakes from ECP for £300 on many of their offers. Most hatches will have 18"-19" wheels, so tyres are tyres.

I've had mine 2010 and the bills have been few and far between. I do think I've got a leaky injector just now though.

I still extend my BMW warranty with BMW assist breakdown cover for £380 per year/£41 per month.

When you add my costs against many hot hatches, there is very little in it.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

moono16v said:


> 335's are brilliant cars. Easily keep with an M3 v8 or e46.


:lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I paid £9700 for a 330i from a main dealer with warranty. 

M sport tourer.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Civic Type Rx - EK9


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

What about a very well looked after Mk1 Focus RS.

Yes, I know you'd probably have lots of change out of £10K, probably a few grand.

But if you can find a mint example you could probably run it for a few years & still get your money back when you decide to change.

Such as

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...us/1501/make/FORD/model/focus/page/1/usedcars


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> You having problems with the VXR? They are an acquired taste actually.


No problems at all. Just dont think its really for me. It really struggles to put all 300bhp down. Even with the LSD. Although I am yet to drive it on a properly dry day. But to be honest I am getting married next year and trying to do a house up so wouldnt mind buying another car and having a bit of change to play with.

I am also considering a Nissan 350z (not a hatch I know). Anyone got previous experience with these???

Thanks for all your inputs 

Nick


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...us/1501/make/FORD/model/FOCUS/page/1/usedcars


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Andyg_TSi said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...us/1501/make/FORD/model/FOCUS/page/1/usedcars


None of your Autotrader links work for me.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Kerr said:


> None of your Autotrader links work for me.


Strange! , I'll try again, although I am on my phone & using the mobile friendly version of the site.....wonder if that is the issue

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...us/1501/make/FORD/model/FOCUS/page/1/usedcars

Try the above?


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Mazda 3 MPS mk 1 just watch the timing chains on early cars or a R26 Megane which is a great car and mine was faultless


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

MPS101 said:


> Mazda 3 MPS mk 1 just watch the timing chains on early cars or a R26 Megane which is a great car and mine was faultless


How so? Ive never changed one and only ever seen one go on a 6 mps.
Are they that bad?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VXR-Nick91 said:


> No problems at all. Just dont think its really for me. It really struggles to put all 300bhp down. Even with the LSD. Although I am yet to drive it on a properly dry day. But to be honest I am getting married next year and trying to do a house up so wouldnt mind buying another car and having a bit of change to play with.
> 
> I am also considering a Nissan 350z (not a hatch I know). Anyone got previous experience with these???
> 
> ...


350z, kinda the polar opposite of a hot hatch. Tbh I think i'd prefer a 265 now 

What do you want to know?

You'd be silly to buy an old cheap e46 m3 imho.

You're going to get a ridiculous number of suggestions too. Don't know what i'd suggest, maybe if/when I get to drive some other cars...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Strange! , I'll try again, although I am on my phone & using the mobile friendly version of the site.....wonder if that is the issue
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...us/1501/make/FORD/model/FOCUS/page/1/usedcars
> 
> Try the above?


Still not working for me.

I'm using my phone too. There has been numerous links to Autotrader recently and many don't work.

When I click on your links I get redirected to Autotrader's homepage.

To find the car you mention I have to copy the address to search for it.

Not sure if this is issue to do with me or everyone else too?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

VXR-Nick91 said:


> No problems at all. Just dont think its really for me. It really struggles to put all 300bhp down. Even with the LSD. Although I am yet to drive it on a properly dry day. But to be honest I am getting married next year and trying to do a house up so wouldnt mind buying another car and having a bit of change to play with.
> 
> I am also considering a Nissan 350z (not a hatch I know). Anyone got previous experience with these???
> 
> ...


Yeah unfortunately there quite torquey low down so they are prone to wheelslip under heavy acceleration. The only thing for thing for that is a custom map for a progressive drive.

I have the NS2R semi slick tyres and once warm find they give very little traction away in moist to dry conditions. But again I'd probably use my car more on a track than road so different circumstances.

I've not owned or experienced a 350z. We have a Nissan Juke Nismo and would vouch for the interior quality and how fun it is to drive for a mini suv with 200bhp.

Good luck with your search and maybe Rwd is the way forward for you


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> My mate has one of these, epic car
> 
> A lot bigger than I expected but still,good power from a standard car
> 
> ...





dubber said:


> I would agree with kimo, edition 30. And you have got a limited edition car which are holding there money well. And yes stage 1 a map and induction will see little over 300bhp whjch is a big leap from the standard 230.
> Ohh and also good build quality, don't get me wrong they do have there faults but what car doesn't lets be honest.





rf860 said:


> Golf edition 30.
> 
> Might be a bit biased because I owned one but I think it's a brilliant car.
> 
> ...


How well do they handle the power once pushing 300bhp? My current Astra VXR simply cannot take the torque it just torquesteers and spins the wheels.



Andyg_TSi said:


> What about a very well looked after Mk1 Focus RS.
> 
> Yes, I know you'd probably have lots of change out of £10K, probably a few grand.
> 
> ...


I had build no. 0003 about 6 months ago but sold it due to needing a better daily car.



B17BLG said:


> Yeah unfortunately there quite torquey low down so they are prone to wheelslip under heavy acceleration. The only thing for thing for that is a custom map for a progressive drive.
> 
> I have the NS2R semi slick tyres and once warm find they give very little traction away in moist to dry conditions. But again I'd probably use my car more on a track than road so different circumstances.
> 
> ...


I would like to dip my toes into RWD and 4WD a bit more I think. I have had a mk1 Audi TT with quattro but that is just effectively FWD. I have also had a BMW 330d with RWD and that was a good car but being a diesel you got a big lump of torque and run out of puff. I think I would have prefered a petrol equivalent.

Nick


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Why not jump into an Evo fq300 You can pick them up for under 10k plus you have four doors the only real annoyance is the small petrol tank and oil changes


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

ivor said:


> Why not jump into an Evo fq300 You can pick them up for under 10k plus you have four doors the only real annoyance is the small petrol tank and oil changes


Cant get a decent one for under 10k though


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

MK5 Golf R32


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

possul said:


> How so? Ive never changed one and only ever seen one go on a 6 mps.
> Are they that bad?


The early Mk 1 mazda 3 and all Mazda 6 MPS can suffer chain and vvt unit failure, they sorted it on later mk 1 Mazda 3s. The warning is the rattle they give when on the way out. Just go over to the Mazda forums or Google it to read the stories on it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

What are you actually after?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

A lot better than a vxr hahaha

I see you mention the lsd, there's no point having an lsd of you have **** tyres but yeah, astr as aren't great for handling unless you poly bush, rarb and give it a good suspension upgrade like bilstein b12 or b14


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> What are you actually after?


Good point,


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

had a random search through autotrader at random stuff, not saying it the best but have you considered Skoda Octavia VRS, also found a Alfa Romeo Brera 2.2 limited edition in budget.

Completley Biased but if you want a great hot hatch, id keep hold of the Astra until the Fiesta ST comes into budget. Found a ST-1 for £11,300 (but the spec is not great), or a ST-2 for £11,950. Should come into budget soonish.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...used,nearlynew,new/fuel-type/petrol?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...p_to_3_years_old/make/ford/usedcars?logcode=p


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

BMW 123d or 135i if you can find one in budget thats not too old.

Outside bet, early 987 Boxster S - maybe just in budget, private sale 2005 car


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

Depends what you are after, if you want something at the top of the hot hatch tree then it has to be a renaultsport. 
If you still believe that the boring vag cars are more reliable and better built and like quoting clarkson about 'tapping the dashboard plastic' to see how good they are then get one of them. 
These people quoting electrical problems who have vws make me laugh, i had a lupo gti and it was the most unreliable car i have ever owned
rust on the roof which was a common problem apparently 
pedlebox welds prone to cracking
my window mechanism and regulator failed twice

theres nothing to pick between modern cars imo
id be having a vauxhall astra vxr nurburgring etc before any of the dull vw's


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The def_i_nitive "Hot Hatch" - http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C563038

Just over budget though.


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

Shiny said:


> The def_i_nitive "Hot Hatch" - http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C563038
> 
> Just over budget though.


This might give you a run for your money

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SWAP-P-X-...809?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae4404b99


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Take my money, of which I dont have


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> A lot better than a vxr hahaha
> 
> I see you mention the lsd, there's no point having an lsd of you have **** tyres but yeah, astr as aren't great for handling unless you poly bush, rarb and give it a good suspension upgrade like bilstein b12 or b14


Agreed, tyres are probably the single biggest contributor to car feel. Sidewall strengths will determine confidence.

As Kieran said you have to put into some effort to turn the car into a decent handling car. You can go along way with them and are commonly used in the time attack series.

One thing they will always suffer from though is being FWD. You cannot change the law of physics.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Forget your hot hatches and spend 9k on a 55 plate C55 AMG. 380bhp RWD and still compact. Sound better, go much harder than any of the last generation and most of this generation of hot hatches.

Proper car.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Forget your hot hatches and spend 9k on a 55 plate C55 AMG. 380bhp RWD and still compact. Sound better, go much harder than any of the last generation and most of this generation of hot hatches.
> 
> Proper car.


Supra  Blows away a c55 amg 

Cmon you could just about say anything for his criteria.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

£10k can get you some nice cars, but the nicer the car is, the older the car is likely to be. 

Those old expensive cars still come with bills related to their original price. 

It is always a balancing act or we'd all be driving V8s and not 2.0 hatchbacks. Got the draw the line somewhere.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...mk5-gti-edition30-revo-stage-2-360bhp/3663448

^^^^This if he come down from £10.3k^^^^^^^


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Mk2 Leon Cupra?

Plenty about so can be had cheap enough, really reliable, easily tunable past 320bhp for little money, and still surprise plenty with how quick they are.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Christian6984 said:


> had a random search through autotrader at random stuff, not saying it the best but have you considered Skoda Octavia VRS, also found a Alfa Romeo Brera 2.2 limited edition in budget.
> 
> Completley Biased but if you want a great hot hatch, id keep hold of the Astra until the Fiesta ST comes into budget. Found a ST-1 for £11,300 (but the spec is not great), or a ST-2 for £11,950. Should come into budget soonish.
> 
> ...


Another MK7 ST is definitely on the cards for me. Have missed mine ever since I sold it. I think a better plan for myself would be to get something that will retain its value until the ST comes into my price bracket again.

What are people thoughts/experiences with the E46 M3?

Thanks again for all your inputs.

Nick


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The E46 M3 is a great car. 

It's getting pretty old now and many have had a hard life. Being an M car they come with M car bills. 

You will notice a big step up in costs from a hot hatch.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VXR-Nick91 said:


> Another MK7 ST is definitely on the cards for me. Have missed mine ever since I sold it. I think a better plan for myself would be to get something that will retain its value until the ST comes into my price bracket again.
> 
> What are people thoughts/experiences with the E46 M3?
> 
> ...


I think the rasp eventually drove me nuts and the servicing costs/part costs/everything else are for a 65k car, not a 20ish k car.

I always wanted a decent exhaust system for mine, figure on 2k at least for just the catback.

Personally, it's not a car that i'd want to take on at that old and however many miles, it's not a fun car and it's not a sensible car either.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Here we go. M3 prices for exhaust parts.

http://www.evolveautomotive.com/exhausts_796/supersprint_797/


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

My parents got a brand new e46 m3 back in 2004. They adored it for the first year but after the novelty wore off they couldn't wait to get rid. They just found it too noisy, harsh and impractical for an everyday car. They got a range rover after the m3 and the running costs are about the same for that as the m3.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rf860 said:


> My parents got a brand new e46 m3 back in 2004. They adored it for the first year but after the novelty wore off they couldn't wait to get rid. They just found it too noisy, harsh and impractical for an everyday car. They got a range rover after the m3 and the running costs are about the same for that as the m3.


Noisy, harsh and impractical? :lol: That's everything the m3 isn't, it was a soft, quiet, coupe.

There was never anything harsh about it, in fact it was too soft, quiet and practical for me.

What the hell were they thinking if they bought the m3 before the rangie?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

VXR-Nick91 said:


> What are people thoughts/experiences with the E46 M3?


Taken from my thread on another forum, I did the below to shed light on E46 M3 ownership......:car:

I decided I would try and recall the costs I've incurred through 28 months of ownership of my e46 M3 Convertible. I've included all the costs I can think of other than the detailing side of things as that could apply to any vehicle. You'll also note that I have had quite a few bits off eBay saving a few quid. I've covered just over 21k miles over the 28 months which has reduced over the last 12 months due to having a van and moving in with the mrs (we used to live 60 miles apart!).

Clearly, you can cut the costs immediately with the mods, especially the BBK and by choosing a manual you guarantee not to have to buy a SMG pump as I did but you can see how much it has cost over it's time and I think I've kept most costs down to a minimum and have been sensible in part replacement. In the near future, the next expenses will be 4 x Michelin PSS's @ £700, road tax and insurance. Brake fluid will be annual from now on as I'm using RBF600 fluid and there's sure to be a few more mods added.

In reality, anything in the General, Fuel and Maintenance could apply to any car. The £2.4k repair bill may well be higher than something else though - if I was to split hairs, half the BBK decision was to do with the existing brakes needing refurbishing so would throw another £500 at the repair side of things. Mods are optional and may or may not apply to any car you choose.

I should also add that I purchased the best example I could find with the spec I wanted. Pics are below the table.

I hope you find it interesting.

£15.74 a day so far then.......

Matt











































I sold the M3 last year for £11k. It was a fine example and went to the first viewer. If you keep them well and cover the work with a decent indy, they're not that bad to run.

As mentioned above, get a manual (although SMG repair costs are coming down with the new refurbs) and make sure the subframe is done and you're on to a winner.

Matt

Edit: yes, I want it back!!!!

As for driving it, it was very quick, very capable and very special. A bit of a bumpy ride and although on coilovers, apparently it was better riding than std according to those in the know. It's nice to drive our golf R now, especially over bumps - but I don't love it like I love the M3.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

horico said:


> Taken from my thread on another forum, I did the below to shed light on E46 M3 ownership......:car:
> 
> I decided I would try and recall the costs I've incurred through 28 months of ownership of my e46 M3 Convertible. I've included all the costs I can think of other than the detailing side of things as that could apply to any vehicle. You'll also note that I have had quite a few bits off eBay saving a few quid. I've covered just over 21k miles over the 28 months which has reduced over the last 12 months due to having a van and moving in with the mrs (we used to live 60 miles apart!).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. Stunning car that! To be honest I think I would actually want the SMG and there is no way I would be doing any modifications. I dont generally keep my cars very long at all anyway so if I were to buy one it would be one that "shouldnt" need any money spent on it for a few months i.e brakes, tyres, mot and servicing etc. Repair bills are understandable after all they are an old car! Also I could afford most repair bills apart from the main one in the SMG pump etc. Problem being is finding one within my budget that is up to spec. As like I said I will not be buying one that immediately needs money spending on it. Couple of previous E46 M3 owners I have spoken to have said they are going up in value at the moment and will continue to do so. Do you know if this is true?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VXR-Nick91 said:


> Thanks for your response. Stunning car that! To be honest I think I would actually want the SMG and there is no way I would be doing any modifications. I dont generally keep my cars very long at all anyway so if I were to buy one it would be one that "shouldnt" need any money spent on it for a few months i.e brakes, tyres, mot and servicing etc. Repair bills are understandable after all they are an old car! Also I could afford most repair bills apart from the main one in the SMG pump etc. Problem being is finding one within my budget that is up to spec. As like I said I will not be buying one that immediately needs money spending on it. Couple of previous E46 M3 owners I have spoken to have said they are going up in value at the moment and will continue to do so. Do you know if this is true?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


Surprisingly the m3s seem to be definitely holding their value at least, csl's really seem to be going up in value.

Why would you buy a car that you know you can't afford one of the more significant costs for?

I presume VANOS issues and subframes will mainly have been sorted by now..


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

horico said:


> Taken from my thread on another forum, I did the below to shed light on E46 M3 ownership......:car:
> 
> I decided I would try and recall the costs I've incurred through 28 months of ownership of my e46 M3 Convertible. I've included all the costs I can think of other than the detailing side of things as that could apply to any vehicle. You'll also note that I have had quite a few bits off eBay saving a few quid. I've covered just over 21k miles over the 28 months which has reduced over the last 12 months due to having a van and moving in with the mrs (we used to live 60 miles apart!).
> 
> ...


How big were the spacers out of curiousity that you needed the arches rolled?

Also dammit my coil springs broke, RTABS too, but the RTABS are more commonly an issue...


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> How big were the spacers out of curiousity that you needed the arches rolled?
> 
> Also dammit my coil springs broke, RTABS too, but the RTABS are more commonly an issue...


The spacers were only 10mm on the rear. The verts are more susceptible to rubbing, especially with coilovers as mine had (AC Schnitzer ones).

The regular upgrade is eibach springs - they resolve the breaking you mention, give a nice drop and the ride isn't worsened much, if at all. Still, the resultant clearance is different between verts and coupes. Tyres have an impact too - I went to 265's to ease the issue.

As for value, I believe there is going to be a two tier system developing with drivel at the bottom and examples like mine at the other end. Eventually the drivel will be broken and more minters will be left! It's worth paying for a good one but you need to do your homework and be picky. As mentioned, I only lost a little on mine over 3yrs ish. I could buy a silver vert for 7000 on eBay but that's what I mean about the divide.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

horico said:


> The spacers were only 10mm on the rear. The verts are more susceptible to rubbing, especially with coilovers as mine had (AC Schnitzer ones).
> 
> The regular upgrade is eibach springs - they resolve the breaking you mention, give a nice drop and the ride isn't worsened much, if at all. Still, the resultant clearance is different between verts and coupes. Tyres have an impact too - I went to 265's to ease the issue.
> 
> As for value, I believe there is going to be a two tier system developing with drivel at the bottom and examples like mine at the other end. Eventually the drivel will be broken and more minters will be left! It's worth paying for a good one but you need to do your homework and be picky. As mentioned, I only lost a little on mine over 3yrs ish. I could buy a silver vert for 7000 on eBay but that's what I mean about the divide.


Yeah I was concerned about just changing springs, figured would need to do struts too, but yeah you went with coilovers..

255s were a bit thin on the oem 19s, but I did find the 19s really made the handling worse, pretty heavy wheels. I thought it was 225 up front and 255s at the back with the diamond cut 19s?

Brakes were crappy as standard but yeah you did that too. If I'd kept the m3 I think i'd have probably gone with the performance friction setup or ap but ap aren't cheap.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Yeah I was concerned about just changing springs, figured would need to do struts too, but yeah you went with coilovers..
> 
> 255s were a bit thin on the oem 19s, but I did find the 19s really made the handling worse, pretty heavy wheels. I thought it was 225 up front and 255s at the back with the diamond cut 19s?
> 
> Brakes were crappy as standard but yeah you did that too. If I'd kept the m3 I think i'd have probably gone with the performance friction setup or ap but ap aren't cheap.


Eibachs are perfectly fine as an upgrade from OEM on their own. It's very common on these.

You're right about the std tyre sizes but you can run CSL sizes which are the 265/235's which drops the profile slightly. You really should move sizes together though, the handling and sensors gets a little upset otherwise!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

horico said:


> Eibachs are perfectly fine as an upgrade from OEM on their own. It's very common on these.
> 
> You're right about the std tyre sizes but you can run CSL sizes which are the 265/235's which drops the profile slightly. You really should move sizes together though, the handling and sensors gets a little upset otherwise!


Interesting :thumb:

Ah yeah, the csl wheels were nice too. Then the whole csl airbox conversion kit... 

I'm sure it's a much better car if modded well, just mods for the m3 were never cheap.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

So my astra is gone and now the hunt for a new car has started. Went all the way to Leeds yesterday to look and hopefully bring back a 350z but it wasnt what I was hoping for and the service history was no where near as good as he told me, werent impressed to say the least. Got a week off work now so hopefully find something this week


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Bin tempted by a 350z a few times,can't get over the fact it's a Renault engine


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardenvxr said:


> Bin tempted by a 350z a few times,can't get over the fact it's a Renault engine


Uh no. It's a nissan engine, used by renault.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I've never been a fan of the 350Z, the 370Z anniversary edition looked quite nice though with it's updated touches.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Crafoo said:


> I've never been a fan of the 350Z, the 370Z anniversary edition looked quite nice though with it's updated touches.


It's just, the 370z seemed a little....old man...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Uh no. It's a nissan engine, used by renault.


Is that strictly true?

I thought Renault shared the 3.0 v6 with psa as it predated the group with Nissan?

Edit - looks like later renaults do but I wasn't aware as they don't offer any v6 in the UK anymore


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> It's just, the 370z seemed a little....old man...


You think? Compared to the 350?

Each to their own, I think the 370 Anniversary looks alright.

The 350 just never really did it for me.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Maggi200 said:


> Is that strictly true?
> 
> I thought Renault shared the 3.0 v6 with psa as it predated the group with Nissan?
> 
> Edit - looks like later renaults do but I wasn't aware as they don't offer any v6 in the UK anymore


Yes. It's also not a 3 litre v6. It's a 3.5 v6.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_VQ_engine


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Crafoo said:


> You think? Compared to the 350?
> 
> Each to their own, I think the 370 Anniversary looks alright.
> 
> The 350 just never really did it for me.


The average age of the 370z drivers, at least members on a forum, was, older


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> The average age of the 370z drivers, at least members on a forum, was, older


You mean mature


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Crafoo said:


> You mean mature


Yeeeess


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Yes. It's also not a 3 litre v6. It's a 3.5 v6.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_VQ_engine


Nooooo my point was I wasn't aware Renault used a larger capacity v6,and I believed they only used the 3.0 before adopting small capacity, turbo engines.

I wasn't aware they had adopted the Nissan engine later on


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Maggi200 said:


> Nooooo my point was I wasn't aware Renault used a larger capacity v6,and I believed they only used the 3.0 before adopting small capacity, turbo engines.
> 
> I wasn't aware they had adopted the Nissan engine later on


Ahhhhhh ok  Still, you're not young anymore so you have no excuse


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Ahhhhhh ok  Still, you're not young anymore so you have no excuse


If I'm not young, you must be retired?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Maggi200 said:


> If I'm not young, you must be retired?


Past retired


----------

